# Drow Cutlass (work in progress)



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 12, 2009)

started building this today for a 3D scene I've got an idea for.
Not properly textured yet and still needing more detailing etc. 

Idea is like a sort of cross between a shortsword and a human cutlass, can use to slash or stab equally well, the guard having a spider design (rear 4 legs forms the hand guard)
A _"close up and personal" _weapon for tunnel fights and assassinations!

[sblock="Drow Cutlass"]





[/sblock]


----------



## jaerdaph (Jun 12, 2009)

Looking good - the spider guard is a clever idea.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2009)

I really like the spider guard. Can't wait to see the finished work. And I think there is a drow weapon in Eberron called a longknife or something...this kinda reminds me of that weapon.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 12, 2009)

Cheers! 
IIRC a long time ago, I saw a piece of (A)D&D art with a longsword who's hilt was a spider shape?

the render doesn't show off the "fuller" very well as it's subtle, and I tried making it lookhand made, not machine ground (and impossibly perfect)

Rhun, 
hm, I have the Eberron guides, is it in one of them?


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 14, 2009)

More work 

grooves for poison from spider fangs to flow along...muhaha! 

[sblock="Drow Cutlass v5"]




[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2009)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> Rhun,
> hm, I have the Eberron guides, is it in one of them?




I don't have the book that it is in...I'm playing in a PBP where we have found a couple, though. A quick google search seems to indicate you can find the Drow Long Knife in either Races of Eberron or Secrets of Xen'drik.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 15, 2009)

Ah don't have them, just players and campaign guide for eberron, in my collection


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice! The first picky left me a bit cold, but now that the spidey has eyes and a few more details it's awesome. Can't wait for the finished piece


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 16, 2009)

Blackrat,
*bows* 
oh be a bit afore I get it finished though, as I'm playing the new add on to Fallout3 so I'm knee deep in mutants! 
also gotta texture it, so I'll add engraving and runes. The actual hand piece needs lot of work, to make it like twisted leather and wire.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, I kinda figured the blade textures would take some time. What add on are you playing? I should probably DL those too, just to get some new fun going on...


----------



## jaerdaph (Jun 17, 2009)

This is coming along nicely! What software are you using to model this? Is it true 3D, in that you can rotate your work in progress image to get different angles like the pictures you've shared so far?


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 17, 2009)

Blackrat,
yup, to get textures right you have to "UV map" the model, you have to sort of tell the program how textures will fit to a 3D shape by laying a map onto it, if you do it well, it lets textures fit much better, but UV mapping is kind of an art in itself!

"Broken Steel" for Fallout3, as I stopped playing until it was out so it unlocks the levle cap 

Jaerdaph,
ta! 
I use Rhino 4 for modelling. Render in Maxwell.
Oh yeah true 3D I suppose I could do an animation but I'm not veyr familiar with Maxwell as I only use it for test and beauty shots of my models as alas, it won't work with Vue, which my main scene building app 
(I bought Maxwell ages ago in alpha test phase, as it was going to have a Vue plug in, but they never made it, grrrr!!!!)

I like Rhino because I think in outlines, plans, etc and did technicla drawing at school, so for non-organic objects, I love it. It also has "layers" like Photoshop, which makes modelling _sooooo _much easier!

this is my RHino modelling page:
3d Art: Rhino


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, more work done! 
re-build the guard for the hand entirely, lots of little tweaks n' stuff.

next, to build a sheath, then UV map it all and texture it.

[sblock="More work"]












Fuller, showing how the blade thins as a hand made blade would. I tapered the blade's thickness down after roughing it out, hence different pics, and it's not as angular as bottom 2 show as the blade isn't finely meshed yet so it looks too polygonal.






[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

Looks great, StE. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 23, 2009)

*bows* 
well, modelling done, now working on texturing, starting with the adamantine blade.

[sblock="Blade textuing test"]




[/img]
[/sblock]


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 26, 2009)

Finished! 
lot of texture work on the grip and scabbard etc.

[sblock="Drow Cutlass, fisnihed, and fit for Dirty Deeds Down Under!"]




[/sblock]


----------



## Mercutio01 (Jun 26, 2009)

Very cool.  That looks excellent.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 26, 2009)

Mercutio01,
*bows* thank you!


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 29, 2009)

Aye, very cool indeed. I'd hate to have that stuck on my back in some dark cavern .


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 29, 2009)

Blackrat,
ta! 

stuck "On", "In" or "Up", hm?


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 29, 2009)

"In". Sorry, bad english... At least I have excuse


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 29, 2009)

no worries  
was wondering if you were "punning", because well, getting stabbed up the _backside _wouldn't be much fun at all! Though It's probably the #1 cause of death when Killer Halflings are around!


----------

